# AQHA bloodlines



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

While some Impressive bred horses are know to carry HYPP, and Leo bred horses are known as a good general purpose horse. What are some of the common believes and/ or traits common in certain AQHA bloodlines? And how do some cross up on each other?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know too much about AQHA lines, but here's what I've read/heard:

Impressive lines - Need repetition when training. Good on cows.
Poco Bueno lines - Easy to handle.
Zippo lines - Good mind, but sometimes stubborn.
Wimpy lines - Very athletic.

Of course, a lot depends on the mare, too.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Like I said earlier, Hancock lines are known for being extremely hard to train. That doesn't mean all of them are, though, just most.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> Like I said earlier, Hancock lines are known for being extremely hard to train. That doesn't mean all of them are, though, just most.


I have always heard they tend to be a real bronc when first starting training..
I owned a Hancock mare that was anything but a bronc, so yeah they aren't all difficult.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Dynamic Deluxe lines are great for Western Pleasure. Tend to be real laid back and easy to train.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i knew some good Zippo horses (timp to Zip it Up, any one?) who were great WP mounts and a horse named Leaguers Last who was a top WP mount back in the '90s


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have two Impressive's.... They have a stubburn streak but tons of personality...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't think you can really generalize. Horses all have different personalities and I don't think bloodlines have alot to do with it. 

I had one Hancock mare that was a real snake, she was impossible.

The other 10ish Hancock horses I worked with here excellent minded horses. 

I had one Zippo Pine mare that was awesome, another one that bucked like a man woman.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*I don't think you can really generalize. Horses all have different personalities and I don't think bloodlines have alot to do with it.*

I agree there to an extent, While I don't think you can deem all Hancock horses as had to break and all Zippo horses as something else... A lot of personality IS passed down threw parents who got it from there parents and so fourth. 

My appendix colt for example, His dam is Calvin Sacket/Dodgers Playboy bred Foundation QH and he carries about 25% of her personality traits, expressions etc. While his sire is a Raise A Native son, Thoroughbred. From what I've read on and known of his sire he was athletic but lazy and also 98% of the pictures of his sire are of him rearing, bucking, hopping, leaping and bounding in one way or another... 75% of my colts personality is more athletic than any horse I've known but just you try to get him to move! Lazy! Slow. BUT boy does he like to show off bucking, rearing, hopping, leaping and bounding like his sire... when its his idea of course.

That said I can't say all of this stallions foals are like this, but I knew many who are. And I'm sure this is passed on from his foals to there foals and so on. 

Back to the question I have owned four (training project/resce) Zippo bred horses and known friends with two - All have been stubborn and to put it bluntly quite dumb. It might just be the luck of the draw on who I've had/known but might be a streak in the line.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I don't think you can really generalize. Horses all have different personalities and I don't think bloodlines have alot to do with it.


To a large extent you can. I can look at a set of papers and be about 90% accurate at what type of horse it will be in many respects. Are there exceptions?? Yes there are. However they are just that exceptions and the rule will apply more then not.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think that the athletic ability of the horse is more certinatly established from the bloodlines, however not the personality.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a difference between personality temperament and ability to learn and how fast they learn and work ethic.

Good example. Great Pine horses. Very good reiners. However that line is known to be slow learners. You have to keep working with them on things. However once they get it they get it. It is like switching a light bulb on. 

HJ86 lines have very good work ethics and are great not only for the open level/trainer but also can come back well for their non pro owners. They pick up things quickly and are very up horses.

Smart Chic O'Lena/Doc O'Lena are hard to keep honest in the show ring. You really need to know what you are doing to get them shown. Not a great line for a green or rookie reiner.

I can go on but I think you get the idea. Each of these things are part of the horses temperament and work ethic. If you did not understand these things you would have a hard time finding the right trainer for the horse or you would give up early on the horse b/c you might think the horse has no talent b/c it was taking so long for the horse to get the maneuver.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No, no I totally understand. And I get what you are saying and I do agree to a certain degree. 

I just don't think because one horse bucks out of a Doc Olena stud they are all going to. 

My reining mare is a quick learner but when she doesn't want to do something she is stubburn as hell, I've heard the exact opposite about her bloodlines. 

Sorry a bit random, but whats your take on Shining Spark horses? Considering breeding my mare to a Shining Spark Son.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

SS horse are nice. You have to watch them though as they tend to be on the larger side for working lines. They make very nice rope horses b/c of this and are better as reined cow horses vs straight reiners. Which I like as I do both NRHA and NRCHA. That line is also quite consistent in what it produces. They do not tent to be great horses but they are all nice. If you get what I am saying. Some line you either get great or you get crap. The SS line does not seem to be that way.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for this info, my mare is a bit on the bigger side (she is short, but heavy) the stallion I am interested in is Shiners Q Chex (A canadian stallion) is rather small.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

What is your take on Sonny Dee Bar bloodlines? I have a mare and stud that go back to him. My horses have a lot of the foundation lines like Bert, Topnotch Sonny. I also have one mare that is a great granddaughter to Impressive. She is my gray mare that is going to foal out in Feb 2010. How do you feel about the Two Eyed Jack line. My gray mare goes back to him as well. I am curious though do you know how I can find out more info on Topnotch Sonny? I also have a horse that goes back to Poco Bueno as well.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Certainly an interesting thread, this one. I've got a QH yearling and his great grandsire is Noble Tradition who's sire is Impressive  Here's his pedigree. I'm not too familiar with my boy's bloodlines because they're all from America. Sorry to hi-jack this thread, but what do you think of his bloodlines?
Deposition Quarter Horse
I think to some extent horses get some of their sire and dam's temperament but their uprbringing also affects their personality.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

equus717 said:


> What is your take on Sonny Dee Bar bloodlines? I have a mare and stud that go back to him. My horses have a lot of the foundation lines like Bert, Topnotch Sonny. I also have one mare that is a great granddaughter to Impressive. She is my gray mare that is going to foal out in Feb 2010. How do you feel about the Two Eyed Jack line. My gray mare goes back to him as well. I am curious though do you know how I can find out more info on Topnotch Sonny? I also have a horse that goes back to Poco Bueno as well.


I love Bert bred horses. I have a Bert mare now. As a rule they seem to have good minds, athletic, and good looks


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

*Doc bar - Good all around horses
*Hancock - Broncy, hard to train, bu, t your best friend if you get them trained, all arounders, excellent on cattle
*Quincy - slow maturing, but absolute excellent all-arounders, quick to learn (good and bad), good for roping
*Driftwood - Excellent all arounders, good for reining
*Poco bueno - very pretty if bred right, calm cool temperment, good all arounders, watch out for HERDA
*Two Eyed Jack - can be stubbon at times, good cattle horses
*Impressive - quick to learn, can be stubbon, very pretty if bred right, Watch out for HYPP
*Zippo - calm cool temperment, can be stubbon, generally easy to break
*Sonny Dee Bar - Very pretty if bred right, Excellent temperment, excellent all-arounders, good in reining, western riding, westen pleasure.
*High Brow Hickory - Needs lots of exercise or can be very hot to handle, excellent cattle, mainly cutting, short stature, quick, can be difficult to train
*Mr. San Peppy - Fast, good for cattle, lots of go, little difficult to train as the tend to be a little hot headed.
*Easy Jet - Excellent speed horse, can be hot headed
*Wimpy - Good cattle, Halter horse, good all arounder
*King - cattle, reining, cutting, easy to train, very willing, Good ranch horses, very cowy


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm more in the paint market myself, but here's what I got:

El Gato Uno - Good for reining, some bad temperments. (Haha, I knew this horse and trust me, there was definately some tempermental issues)

Impressive - Like you said, HYPP. 

Mr. Gun Smoke - Good on cows, I have a Gunsmoke colt and he just _knew. _


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

close2prfct said:


> I have always heard they tend to be a real bronc when first starting training..
> I owned a Hancock mare that was anything but a bronc, so yeah they aren't all difficult.


I have had a few hancock horses and none have been broncy. I think it's a myth. Somehow they got a bad rap. It seems to be worse in the south since they aren't to prevelent there. In Wyoming, Idaho and Montana they are quite well thought of and popular. I have actually never seen one that is broncy.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

I have an AQHA/APHA filly that is grandaughter of Freckle's Playboy (out of Payday for Playboy) and who's mother was line bred out of Barlink's Macho Man. She's a year and a half, and allready knows how to lounge, had been saddle, bitted, ridden by a younger sibling (so she was very light, and didn't put stress on her joints) and learned all this without being driven, trained every single day, let alone being trained proffesionally. So, that being said, is it just Holly being smart? possibly. Is it her breeding? possibly. I'm not really sure which one, but I tend to think it's her breeding.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I have had a few hancock horses and none have been broncy. I think it's a myth. Somehow they got a bad rap. It seems to be worse in the south since they aren't to prevelent there. In Wyoming, Idaho and Montana they are quite well thought of and popular. I have actually never seen one that is broncy.


Keven you're right.. I'm in the South where Hancocks are broncy, roman nosed things. I don't care for them, but do know those that do


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have heard that many of the Boon Bar horses are tricky and hard to train, not sure though as I have never messed with one. However, we have a local stud named Lena Fajita (Lena Fajita Quarter Horse) that the majority of his get are very hard to train. Spooky, broncy, and quick to bolt. However, once you get them trained, you won't find a more solid horse anywhere. Of course, there are exceptions. My brother bred his Mr San Peppy mare to him about 10 years ago and as a 3 year old, that colt was virtually bombproof. He never offered to misbehave at all. My dad's horse Pokey is out of a Lena Fajita mare and OMG, he was a monster to get broke. Dad's been using him for about 3 years and he is just now kinda starting to relax and mellow out a little bit.

I adore the Two Eyed Jack lines. The 2 of them that I had experience with were very laid back and easy going, if a bit lazy. Not stubborn but a long way from being energetic.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My Two Eyed Jack mare lacked alot of ambition...lol


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Tennessee said:


> Like I said earlier, Hancock lines are known for being extremely hard to train. That doesn't mean all of them are, though, just most.


Really? I have what I believe to be a heavily bred Hancock mare and she is a dream. Calmest mare I've ever been around. She doesn't like a heavy hand tho.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I also have a Sonny Dee Bar gelding, Abe.. Bred for showing, he was a HUS winner at Congress as a 3 yr old. Now he's a big lapdog.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Appyt said:


> Really? I have what I believe to be a heavily bred Hancock mare and she is a dream. Calmest mare I've ever been around. She doesn't like a heavy hand tho.


Same as my hancock horses, our former breeding stallion has 100% hancock breeding.


----------



## Fancy (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm sad that no one mentioned Coosa bred horses...

 They tend to have wonderful personalities, all I have met are very sweet and have gorgeous, kind eyes.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like Coosa's. I have a friend that tried for several years unsuccessfully to breed to Coosa. Not sure if it was his mare or the seamen? He finally was successful but the baby is really small.... Are they general small babies? It's a pretty baby....


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> I can look at a set of papers and be about 90% accurate at what type of horse it will be in many respects. Are there exceptions?? Yes there are.


I totally agree.


*Blackburn horses* (Wagoner Ranch)= Calm, easy minds. Maybe a little lazy but I like them.

*Pitzer Ranch horses*= Pretty but a little hotter than some will like. They need a job.

*Driftwoods*= ugly heads but they will go all day long. These are true cowboy horses, cowboys love them.

What about Blue* Valentine horses*? What about *Robert Redford*? What about *Joe Quincy*? Anybody know anything about these?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Gidji said:


> Certainly an interesting thread, this one. I've got a QH yearling and his great grandsire is Noble Tradition who's sire is Impressive  Here's his pedigree. I'm not too familiar with my boy's bloodlines because they're all from America. Sorry to hi-jack this thread, but what do you think of his bloodlines?
> Deposition Quarter Horse
> I think to some extent horses get some of their sire and dam's temperament but their uprbringing also affects their personality.



Piper is out of Enduring Tradition who is out of Noble Tradition. : )


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, so I am a total bloodline buff, especially QH racehouse lines. I think, somewhat, you can generalize on lines but seriously. A 'Driftwood' bred horse, which I had, was also a 'Sunfrost' bred horse. How do you a classify a horse in one bloodline when theres 4 others mixed in? Unless you're talking about certain linebred horses or bloodlines then you can't generalize. My Drifwood/Sunfrost mare totally lacked ambition and had no attitude. This horse was bred UP THE BUTT by Potter Ranch in Marana AZ (Sherry Cervi's parents) and she lacked ALL the qualities those two lines are known for. It seems ignorant to generalize a bloodline when a "King" or "Sunfrost" horse is so diluted that they have more other stuff mixed in than that. Certain qualities are bred down, yes, but in good performance horses you will find MULTIPUL great sires on one paper. How do you generalize that?


----------



## SuperStarsSugar (Sep 9, 2009)

Music Mount is supposed to be really ****y hard to train horses, but I've never owned one.

HERDA can be traced back to Poco Bueno.

Biankas lines are known for barrel racing as are Lucky Straw and Jet Deck.

There are a couple other really famous sires, but I've forgotten them.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

chesterh said:


> Ok, so I am a total bloodline buff, especially QH racehouse lines. I think, somewhat, you can generalize on lines but seriously. A 'Driftwood' bred horse, which I had, was also a 'Sunfrost' bred horse. How do you a classify a horse in one bloodline when theres 4 others mixed in? Unless you're talking about certain linebred horses or bloodlines then you can't generalize. My Drifwood/Sunfrost mare totally lacked ambition and had no attitude. This horse was bred UP THE BUTT by Potter Ranch in Marana AZ (Sherry Cervi's parents) and she lacked ALL the qualities those two lines are known for. It seems ignorant to generalize a bloodline when a "King" or "Sunfrost" horse is so diluted that they have more other stuff mixed in than that. Certain qualities are bred down, yes, but in good performance horses you will find MULTIPUL great sires on one paper. How do you generalize that?


good point, but some bloodlines seem to cross on other bloodlines.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I had a Driftwood mare and she had a lovely doey head... Very refined.


----------

